# you all have to try this.... it really does work...



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

I had read a discussion saying that taking 2 calcium caltrate, 3 omgea 3,6,9, and a centrum vitamin cured their ibs. well let me tell you. i've only been taking it for about a week and i'm now starting my 2 second. towards the end of my second week i'm going to the bathroom regularly. i have felt constipated AT ALL. and my sensitivity to food has SLIGHTLY and i mean SLIGHTLY decreased. it's still there and i still bloat but i read 90 days was when the "poster" said they saw a significant change. if you do try this take 1 of each in the am with food. and another calcium and omega at night. taking altogether isn't right for your body. you may get neauseaus. ( i take calcium citrate b/c when i asked the pharmacist that's what they said it really was) This works in some degree it really does. I'm curious to see how things go as days go on. but if you need an answer try it.it's all good for you. if you're unsure ask your doctor if it'll hurt you first. i hope all the best to all of you.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

What's Omega 3,6,9 ?


----------



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

omega 3,6,9... it comes in one tablet. gnc and walmart have it. but i am taking an omega complex right now.


----------



## 16294 (Aug 16, 2006)

This sounds excellent! Would you be willing to keep us posted how it works for you? I'd like to hear from someone who's on it so to speak before I make the decision to try it.Aside from selfish reasons lol ;-) I hope it works for you!


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

just another little good thing that i did last night i haven't been able to do forever! i walked with my best friend and i thought like before i'd only be able to go 10 have my stomach bloat and i'd have to go home in discomfort and anger. BUT i not only had the energy i walked 3.5 miles and could have gone more but we walked for about 2 hours or so and it was dark. lol. anyway! i'm 21 and i've always been small and exercised until i got ibs. now i weigh 155lbs on my 5'2 frame. i couldn't exercise and i really never ate. i've been so unhappy and tired mostly b/c i couldn't exercise and stay healthy. NOT ANYMORE! i'm so excited. my stomach does still bloat during the day with food but not as often it seems to be with certain foods more than just all. i can now eat cereal with silk and not a darn thing happens, that used to be the worst and i love my cereal!as far as bm's go i go REGULARLY! i have not felt c. since i started taking it. actually i've realized that now my stomach is bloated when i have to go after awhile. and i don't have any D. when i need to go i simply go. it's amazing. and wonderful. i dont ever feel like i'm not done. a few times i did feel a little later that i had to go again (hour or 2later) but i did have to so my body isnt lying to me lol. really everyone the few changes i have so far are worth taking these.any ?'s please ask! i'll keep everyone updated


----------



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

p.s. i apologize for the rushy message i'm on my way to work....


----------



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

ok so it's been a few weeks now and i'm totally regular. i don't have one problem going, sometimes 2 or 3 times a day depending on when i eat and how much etc. my stomach is also not bloating the way it does. sometimes it will but not to the point where i'm in pain and i swear i could burst at any moment. i actually bought jeans and wore them twice now b/c i had no bloating! to be completely honest i missed 2 days so i had a couple bms where i didnt feel finished. that feeling did end when i went again 1 hour later. so i guess at least my body is honest with me now lol. as far as my weight going down i haven't seen a difference but i pray it happens soon. although to be regular and not bloated i'll work on that another way.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Calcium acts as a binder so I'm suprised that this is part of the recipe. Maybe its the omega oil capsule that works the nmost here, what do you think Meke?


----------



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

you know i'm not sure. what i do know is that calcium citrate helps with muscle contraction so maybe that helps pass things along? it also doesn't constipate. and it has less calcium per pill than just calcium tablets. it's less dependent on stomach acid absorption. you know i'm not sure i'm not a doctor but i have family in numerous medical fields and they said nothing would be bad for me so it's ok for me to take it. i would always check w/ur doctor but as for myself i'm loving what's happening to my body. i went out to eat today and hours later my body was in check. i haven't felt this way for a long time. for me it's a happy sign.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

That's really good Meke, good luck!


----------



## 13765 (Aug 7, 2006)

Meke, I was just curious if this approach is still working for you? If so, what symptoms has it targeted?


----------



## 22973 (Sep 15, 2006)

Flaxseed Oil (1000mg) contains Omega 3,6,9


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I saw this bulliten about 2 or 3 weeks ago and decided to try it cuz i have nothing to lose.So i started taking it with my Dicyclomine (perscribed for D).when i started taking both in the morning i would get a little bit of loose stool but just a little and then later on i would have a normal bm and it went on like that for the rest of the week.I felt alot better. Then i screwed up and took to much dicyclomine and now im Constipated. Im hoping that once the constipation ends it will go back the way it was last week. So basiclly it halped me untill i screwed up but hopefully it will work once this constipation goes away. Good luck!


----------

